# ►►►► Nexus 7 (2012) vs Dell Venue 7 (2014)  [Price: Rs.11k]



## kool (Jan 22, 2014)

Guys,

I am planning from long time to buy NEXUS 7 16/32 GB (2012) for Rs.10k-11k from flipkart. But suddenly this new news is stopping me that Dell Venue 7 is coming to India for Rs.11k only.

The Dell Venue 7 is with a 7 inch capacitive touch screen supporting* 1200×800 pixels* resolution. As mentioned it houses the* Intel ATOM  chipset Z2760* (Clover Trail) it’s a dual core @ 1.6GHz. Android 4.2 Jelly Bean is the OS used that works smoothly with 16GB storage and *2GB RAM*.

Also included is a VGA front camera and *3MP camera on the rear*. Micro SD card of up to 32GB is supported. Other features are Wi-Fi, GPS and Bluetooth. A 4100 mAh battery gives a decent video playback time of up to 10 hours. Dell Venue 7 is priced at Rs. 10,999 

Guys, what you will suggest Nexus 7 (2012)  or Dell Venue 7 ? 

LINK ::::: Dell launches Intel ATOM powered Venue 7 and Venue 8 android tabs in India for under Rs. 18K


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 22, 2014)

Check the reviews of Dell before buying as its new so wait for some user reviews on it


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Check the reviews of Dell before buying as its new so wait for some user reviews on it



Good advice... +1


----------



## Vyom (Jan 22, 2014)

I checked the comparison between specs of Nexus 7 and Dell Venue 7 at GSMArena. And it was clear that there are a lot of differences, both pros and cons to both the devices.

I started to make a table that lists the features of both the tablets and decided to compare them one by one.. but I quickly realized Nexus 7 stands no chance in front of Dell Venue 7 in terms of features.
Consider the following which DV7 have in comparison to N7 2012: 
> weighs less
> double the RAM
> expandable memory
> rear camera 
> inbuilt 3G

Also the Atom Z2560 processor is dual core instead of quad cores in Tegra 3 in N7. But Atom Z2560 processor have HyperThreading which means its equivalent to Quad cores and real world benchmarks proves that while Atom processor performs better than Tegra 3 it does so only marginally and Tegra 3 can't be ruled out of the game completely.

(Read more about the comparison on Atom Z2760 processor and Tegra 3 *here*. Although they have compared two Windows tablets but comparison will mostly hold true for Android also.) [Atom Z2760  vs Z2560 differs only slightly.]

In terms of battery performance both chips stands almost equal standing too.

Now comes one of the most important factor which is Development of custom ROMs like Ubuntu Touch, future Android upgrades and support on XDA. On XDA forums, the Dell Venue 7 is listed under "Legacy & Low Activity Devices". Link: Dell Venue - xda-developers
So I can't help but think that the support for DV7 is non existent and since I can't predict the future I don't know if it will ever pick up the pace once DV7 will be launched elsewhere in the world.

So in the end, it boils down to personal choice and requirement. Surely N7 is no match in front of DV7 in terms of performance but in terms of real world performance N7 still gives other tabs a run for its money. 

Personally, I bought Nexus since I am an experimental freak and for me ability to tinker around with the device is more important than having a real camera (tablets are not meant to take birthday pics ). But if you want future proofing DV7 is a good option, and one that Dell have priced competitively.


----------



## mobimonkey (Jan 22, 2014)

inbuilt 3G? I read review on dell site and someone said it doesn't come with sim slot. Need to check sim support.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes.. my bad.. it seems it doesn't come with 3g sim slot. The first line at GSM Arena for Dell Venue 7 does say its only WiFi version. 
So that's one less positive for DV7.


----------



## kool (Jan 23, 2014)

Its Wi-fi version only! Thanks Vyom for pointing out diff. By d way... Me too experimental freak.  DV7 atttacted me bcoz of its sexy look, 2GB ram, and rear camera. Rest are almost same. 

I read somewhere DV7 has low brightness and dont supports internet from any hotspot mobile. Also i didnt find much support or group on fb or forums. :thumbdown: so finally i am going to order N7 32GB frm flipkart this week.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2014)

kool said:


> I read somewhere DV7 has low brightness and dont supports internet from any hotspot mobile. Also i didnt find much support or group on fb or forums. :thumbdown: so finally i am going to order N7 32GB frm flipkart this week.



Well, its from Dell. A company not known to provide stuff in budget category. So it wont come as a surprise if they sacrificed some things to provide the tab at that price point.
N7 2013 2012 32 GB on the other hand have come down from Rs 19k. And haven't sacrificed on quality. Its also tried and tested product that have a thriving support on XDA. Because of all these reason, I think N7 would be the best bet even if its a year older.


----------



## kool (Jan 23, 2014)

i was talking about N7-32gb-2012 for 11k from FK.  cant afford 19k for 2013


----------



## Vyom (Jan 23, 2014)

kool said:


> i was talking about N7-32gb-2012 for 11k from FK.  cant afford 19k for 2013



Fixed. I am making a lot of mistakes these days.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 24, 2014)

My bloody month old Nexus 7 2012 edition restarted while playing Subway surfers yesterday. Would you believe it? I mean "pure android", "gaming machine " and whatnot you people talk about and all these companies are making sh!t!  Rebranding Chinese stuff as their own.


----------



## theterminator (Jan 24, 2014)

I was on to making my new personal record. That adds more to the frustration.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2014)

^^ 
I can understand your frustration. I myself have spend countless hours trying to beat the high scores in Subway Surfer.

And who says its "gaming machine"? Its a pure Developer friendly tablet. Good in games comes as an added bonus. 

Anyway, are you sure your tablet didn't restart due to heating? If not then you might need to start worry.


----------



## kool (Jan 24, 2014)

theterminator said:


> My bloody month old Nexus 7 2012 edition restarted while playing Subway surfers yesterday. Would you believe it? I mean "pure android", "gaming machine " and whatnot you people talk about and all these companies are making sh!t!  Rebranding Chinese stuff as their own.



Bhai ab aisa mat bol... it took 3month for me to decide to buy this N7 instead of iball,mmx,xolo, swipe. This is the only TAB which has less negative point. At this price i was getting MTV SLASH 4 with 3G inbuilt, quad,1gb ram but still i preferred Nexus. 

by d i m not hardcore gamer, my needs are pdf eBooks  like NCERT books, and watching movies. Thats it ! I hope N7 will fulfill my requirement.


----------



## kool (Jan 24, 2014)

theterminator said:


> I was on to making my new personal record. That adds more to the frustration.



Hey i forgot to ask, what about its service center in India? I m from Patna. Hwz its service?


----------



## animes_d (Feb 4, 2014)

kool said:


> Bhai ab aisa mat bol... it took 3month for me to decide to buy this N7 instead of iball,mmx,xolo, swipe. This is the only TAB which has less negative point. At this price i was getting MTV SLASH 4 with 3G inbuilt, quad,1gb ram but still i preferred Nexus.
> 
> by d i m not hardcore gamer, my needs are pdf eBooks  like NCERT books, and watching movies. Thats it ! I hope N7 will fulfill my requirement.



Have u checked Asus Fonepad 7, it's 5k more but you'll get 5mp camera, HD recording and 3G. And also Nexus 16gb is 2k less than Nexus 32gb. I don't think there is any point in paying 2k for 16gb storage.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2014)

animes_d said:


> And also Nexus 16gb is 2k less than Nexus 32gb. I don't think there is any point in paying 2k for 16gb storage.



I can't agree with you on this.
Don't forget that you don't get complete storage space for your apps. Major part of it is taken by the OS and system apps. For eg, on my 16 GB N7, I get around 13.68 GB. So by this ratio you may only get 6.84 GB. Not enough.


----------



## kool (Feb 5, 2014)

Asus fonepad is dual core and intel proccy..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I can't agree with you on this.
> Don't forget that you don't get complete storage space for your apps. Major part of it is taken by the OS and system apps. For eg, on my 16 GB N7, I get around 13.68 GB. So by this ratio you may only get 6.84 GB. Not enough.


Aying??

If u are getting 13.68 GB why will he get only 6.84 on his 16GB version of N7??


----------



## Vyom (Feb 5, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Aying??
> 
> If u are getting 13.68 GB why will he get only 6.84 on his 16GB version of N7??



Nevermind. I confused a bit. I meant you will get around only 6.84 GB in an 8 GB version of the N7. But he didn't mention the 8 GB version at all. As I said, confusion. 
Now.. heading over to MOTO G thread!!


----------



## sherdil (Feb 21, 2014)

kool said:


> Bhai ab aisa mat bol... it took 3month for me to decide to buy this N7 instead of iball,mmx,xolo, swipe. This is the only TAB which has less negative point. At this price i was getting MTV SLASH 4 with 3G inbuilt, quad,1gb ram but still i preferred Nexus.
> 
> by d i m not hardcore gamer, my needs are pdf eBooks  like NCERT books, and watching movies. Thats it ! I hope N7 will fulfill my requirement.



I'm too confused between Nexus 7 2012 and Dell Venue 7. So which one did you get? I hope you have Dell so i know your experience with it and make a better choice 

NCERTs?? UPSC aspirant? I'm going to do the same, e-books and movies/games


----------



## kool (Feb 21, 2014)

sherdil said:


> I'm too confused between Nexus 7 2012 and Dell Venue 7. So which one did you get? I hope you have Dell so i know your experience with it and make a better choice
> 
> NCERTs?? UPSC aspirant? I'm going to do the same, e-books and movies/games




I bought Nexus7 32GB and using its net via Mobile HOTSPOT.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2014)

kool said:


> I bought Nexus7 32GB and using its net via Mobile HOTSPOT.



Using N7's net? Do you mean you are tethering "from" the Nexus 7? Which is not 3G capable? How exactly?


----------



## kool (Feb 22, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Using N7's net? Do you mean you are tethering "from" the Nexus 7? Which is not 3G capable? How exactly?



I mean i m using net access on N7 by connecting my XOLO HOTSPOT. So i use net on N7 occasionally.


----------



## ashusood331 (Feb 26, 2014)

Although the Google Nexus 7 stands with more price range as compare to the Dell Venue 7 Tablet but if before buying someone consider using the tablet technology then it is more fun & engaging as compare to the Nexus 7 so I would suggest buying Dell Venue 7 tab. You can study its review at  Dell Venue 7 Upgrade to Android


----------

